# Petzl Tikka XP - where art thou?



## brighthead (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been a big fan of the *Petzl Tikka XP*. 
The design and comfort is one of the finest I've seen.

I still have it and love it. Now I'm looking to purchase a second one so I can keep one in two separate locations.

But I find it's been replaced with the *Tikka XP 2* which I'm not interested in at all (after reading lots of impressions and pics). Big step backwards from Petzl.

Things I need:
---
_*Same diffuse quality and angle as the Tikka XP (or better) since I nearly always use it this way.
*Spotlight capability too ('cause occasionally I use it this way)_
*waterproof like the Tikka XP 
---

I don't know much about headlamps but I know I like the Tikka XP.
*Budget*: less than USD $100.

I've seen the *Petzl Pixa* just starting to go on sale but *I'm confused as to which would be most suitable to me* and not sure if the extra weight would be good on my noggin. Plus it doesn't seem to be selling many places yet. I love the dial on the side and the idea of more battery life than the Tikka XP though.

Any suggestions?
Any other models I should be looking into?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Apr 23, 2011)

you can still find the original tikka xp online.

hazloc: 
http://www.karstsports.com/petixphae8.html
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001O2SCJY/?tag=cpf0b6-20

tackikka xp:
http://www.karstsports.com/petaxpcae8.html
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J927AS/?tag=cpf0b6-20

even as outdated as the emitter is, people seem to love their old xp's. just saw a used on go on ebay for $35.


----------



## carrot (Apr 24, 2011)

It is possible to upgrade the emitter in the Tikka XP. I forget where I saw this mod but it was definitely here on CPF.


----------



## brighthead (Apr 26, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> you can still find the original tikka xp online.
> even as outdated as the emitter is, people seem to love their old xp's. just saw a used on go on ebay for $35.



Yes it's superb design all-round (well the back cover can be fiddly to remove, but aside from that).

Tactikka XP is a very good suggestion, even though I'd make no use of the extra lenses. What I did though...I bought the *Pixa 1* after some more careful research. It goes against my requirements of requiring a spot beam but I was curious about its regulated output, AA use, general robustness and battery life (and the price was less than the Tactikka XP), so that won me over.

I'm very interested to try out the *Pixa 3* someday too, despite the higher jump in price over the Pixa 1 and Pixa 2.

*carrot*, I wouldn't trust myself with any mod 

I just hope the diffused beam is as wide and nice as the *Tikka XP*. If not, I guess I'll have some money left over to just buy that 

The multiple LEDs in this thing don't come across as elegant as a single LED but I suppose I'll find out in a week or two just how wide and nice that soft beam is (I'm getting it delivered from overseas).

Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## joegreen42 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just received my Pixa 3 as a replacement for my Tikka XP... I am still in the test and compare phase but here are my 2 days worth of impressions...

1. Both the Tikka XP and the Pixa 3 need a little Scotch Tape to eliminate beam artifacts... The beam cleans up very nicely with that mod.
2. The Tikka XP is FANTASTIC on 4.5vdc, however, I always run Nimh so the voltage is usually ~3.7vdc. 
3. Comparing the Pixa 3 to the Tikka XP @ 3.9vdc (freshly charged Eneloops) the Pixa 3 Low/Diffuse is slightly more than the Tikka XP High Diffuse.
4. Comparing the Pixa 3 to the Tikka XP @ 3.9vdc (freshly charged Eneloops) the Pixa 3 High/Spot is slightly more than the Tikka XP High Spot.
5. Comparing the Pixa 3 to the Tikka XP @ 3.9vdc (freshly charged Eneloops) the Pixa 3 High/Spot is Less than the Tikka XP Boost Mode.
6. Regulated light is GOOD. I am always recharging my Tikka XP batteries to keep it Bright. The Pixa 3 is consistent in its light output!
7. The Tikka XP is like a feather in your cap.. The Pixa 3 is like a small stone on the forehead...
8. The Pixa 3 is Robust. The Tikka XP is diminutive.
9. Once you start using the Pixa 3 you forget about the weight.
10. A 60 Lumen spot works well for most running / biking / 100-200' viewing needs. Of course I prefer my 2,000 lumen homemade for lighting up the field but it does not strap to my head well.


Since I like the packaging on the Pixa 3 (everything up front) and since Medium/Combo is perfectly adequate for all my working / walking needs, I would suggest a 10 lumen (or less) Low modification. 30 lumens is too much to read books in the dark .


----------



## brighthead (Apr 27, 2011)

joegreen42
I use rechargeables too. Thanks for your impressionis of the Pixa 3. I am eager to buy it one day too. The lust factor is high.

Looks like each model has their advantges and disadvantages. I love reading with the Tikka XP on a lower-light setting.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 1, 2011)

They have totally different beam pattern. Here you have the comparison between Pixa 2 (Cree XP-E) and modded Tikka XP (Cree XP-G outdoor white R4).

High - Pixa vs Tikka XP (mod).










Low - Pixa vs Tikka XP (mod).









For modding Tikka XP you can look here : Tikka XP - still dangerous (cree xp-g mod)


----------



## DivineStrike (May 1, 2011)

I love this little lamp. I've had mine since end of 06 I think. It's a great little lamp, i don't think i'll ever get rid of it. It's throw at 60ft is better than the incan surefires we use at work, that I think are rated 60-70 lum. it's my only decent light right now...although I have a olight on order ^_^


----------



## brighthead (May 6, 2011)

The *Petzl Pixa 1* arrived today 
http://www.petzl.com/en/pro/compact-headlamps/pixa-1

*Summary*
Pretty much what I expected. I know these compete in somewhat different usage scenarios (and prices), but thought I'd list some impressions regardless.

The Petzl *Pixa *range seem to be targeted to the construction / manufacturing industry (which I'm not a part of  There are 3 headlamps in the Pixa range; the Pixa 1, Pixa 2 and Pixa 3. I am looking at the Pixa 1 here.

*Advantages compared to Tikka XP*
* 2x AA = good, more common and more easily rechargeable (my charger can't do 3xAAA at a time)
* regulated output = steady light output for longer
* 3 ridges on thicker internal rubber seal (better than a thin rubber seal)
* lamp can be angled down right to the ground when it's on your head without running 'off the track', so to speak - the track being those ridges that give the angling some friction when you move it up or down (Pixa 1 angles down more than Tikka XP)
* lamp can rotate onto itself to cover the lens for protection (and lock the switch into the off position). Handy. Though I treat my headlamps like my babies anyway. 
* Pixa 1 has impressive waterproof ratings and ATEX/HAZLOC ratings _(though the ATEX/HAZLOC only apply to disposable batteries, strangely...which I never use unless they are bundled and they are here; you get two Duracells. It's unfortunate because I think it's wasteful to continue bundling disposables like this in an age of low self-discharge Eneloop rechargeables and equivalents)_. 
* battery replacements are faster / easier / less fragile without a door having to be pulled off. The unit has a hinge that is pretty sturdy but easier to pull off without worry of breakage or loss.
* unit feels more durable and doesn't use any translucent plastic in its black/yellow body (Tikka XP is slightly translucent in front and rear plastic parts, not that it matters much; it's just preference)
* headband is thicker_ (advantage or disadvantage? you decide)_

*Disadvantages compared to Tikka XP*
* larger / heavier / less comfortable (surface area on forehead approximately double)
* nothing but ON and OFF (no strobe, no 3 power settings, no boost)
* light is slightly blue-ish compared to the excellent Tikka XP (immediately noticeable after using the Tikka XP for years)
* 3 LEDs just not as elegant as one LED _(perhaps that's just me)_

--------------

*A case of different tools for different jobs? *
Definitely.

*Happy with the purchase? *
Somewhat; but I have ordered the *Tactikka XP* (basically same design as Tikka XP), so make of that what you will 

If you want a more robust unit (I think it is) and don't mind a blue-ish tinge to your light and still like a softer, wider beam and don't mind the added weight/size on your forehead...you might like it.

Price seems OK for what you get.
In retrospect, perhaps putting the money towards the *Pixa 3* would have been best 
_(I like the idea of two fully independent LEDs; but I think I will still miss using a smaller / lighter design...)_ 

*PS.* Thanks for the pics / impressions above, guys.


----------



## brighthead (May 9, 2011)

Just a little note:
Taken delivery of the *Tactikka XP Adapt *too, and it has a totally different tint to my *Tikka XP*! Diffused shape on the wall seems a bit different too.
http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/headlamps/tactikka-series/tactikka-xp-adapt

Just goes to show you how things can vary (nor sure if the light colour can vary with age in addition to simply different LED quality control or supplier changes?). In any case, glad to have the *Tikka XP-type* feel on my head again, along with the brightness controls and spot beam.

*Forehead comfort differences*
-------------
One of the major reasons why I still wanted a *Tikka XP*-type of design after trying the *Pixa *was comfort and weight on my forehead was worse with the *Pixa*.

A notable difference with the *Tactikka XP Adapt *version over the *Tikka XP* is the plate that sits on your forehead is bigger and less comfortable (and less curved) than the regular *Tikka XP*. But it's still not anywhere near as big and heavy as the *Pixa*. And I'm fussy about comfort 

The *Tactikka XP Adapt *mount that sits on your forehead also causes the lamp to stick out more from your forehead too, similar to the _stick-out_ levels of the Pixa. So these are two disadvantages with the *Tikka XP Adapt* design over the regular Tikka XP as far as I can tell.

*Lens & Headband usability differences*
The coloured lenses will probably never get used, but they are nice to have I guess. I can see the red lens being a useful bike rear light when needed (either strapped to your backpack or around your waist). 

The third strap that sits over your head is good so it doesn't get loose and fall down with more active bumpy activities, but it's worse when wanting to simply slide it down and carry it around your neck; the over-the-head strap is a little harder to deal with and put to one side.

*Adapt accessories*
Over-all I'm pretty impressed with the Tikka XP Adapt's 360 degree flexibility and the clothing clip you get with it is OK for a belt-mount type of deal (and others), along with the extra lenses (which funnily enough the manual does not tell you how to insert or remove...I guess they want you to work it out yourself .

*Design ergonomics*
Still a bigger fan of the original *Tikka XP* design without the bigger and less comfortable *Adapt *mount on the forehead. The Tactikka XP is identical to the Tikka XP in that sense. It's only the *Adapt* version that varies. But it was nice to try it regardless.

So I would have to say the *Tikka XP* still rules for comfort and the* Tactikka XP *still seems to be still selling (without the _Adapt _mount) which I would regard as the one to go for if you are shopping for a headlamp like this in the classic design of yesteryear.

Basically I think there's more to lamps than brightness 
Hope it helps someone.

PS. My new Pixa was *MADE IN MALAYSIA* whereas the oldies are *MADE IN FRANCE*. Looks like they moved production since last time I bought. Quality is still good as far as I can tell.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 10, 2011)

good right up. I really like the fact that this light has the sliding diffuser. That is great design.


----------

